# Diarrhoea and Paranoid



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello


I'm five weeks and two days pregnant. Very early!   I've been constipated for a while, a couple of weeks, but then today I have explosive (sorry TMI!!) diarrhoea and stomach cramps. Is this likely to be a pregnancy symptom? or is it something else.


I'm a bit paranoid as I am a Microbiologist and although I am no longer working in high risk areas, we have had Shigella in the lab recently. I also have chickens, but i am careful to wash my hands after handling them, and I stroked a goat and a sheep yesterday and it was about an hour before I could get to somewhere to wash my hands.    Though I was careful not to touch my face or lips afterwards.


i also had a Chinese last night, but the incubation period would be a bit longer if it was that.


I'm on metformin, utrogest and fragmin but haven't had side effects from them for a while.


I know I am just being neurotic, but if you could reassure me at all i would be so grateful XXX


Wendy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Wendycat

Congratulations. Have read your ding dong round four diary, so pleased you are pregnant! 

Firstly do not stress, as long as you keep yourself hydrated there is no risk to baby. 

Only if you had severe infection/food poisoning would it have an effect on baby. 

Keep drinking and keep hydrated. If it doesn't settle within 24/48hrs then contact your gp. 

Congratulations again. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Kaz  


It seems to have settled down some what now. But after being so constipated, it came as a bit of a shock!


I don't feel unwell with it, no temperature or vomiting or anything like that so i shall assume it was either a pregnancy thing or too much Chinese food!  


Thanks again


wendy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah if not feeling unwell then just likely to be your body over compensating for the constipation! 

Kaz xxxx


----------

